# CB Mounting Ideas? I Need Some.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

First off, I know, CBs are like dinosaurs, but I still think they are cool. My buddy and I do a lot of traveling up to New Hampshire where cell service is not good, so a CB would actually be good to communicate between trucks. Anyway, how have you guys mounted your CBs in say a 1999-2004 Super Duty? I already have my trailer brake controller mounted in the most ideal spot, so I'm not sure where else I might want to put the CB. Also how do you keep the long mic cords out of the way? Any cool keeper ideas?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Could do something like this:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63705
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64260


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the same problem, I have salt spreader controls, and a trailer brake controller to deal with. I found a bracket system to mount everything in one assembly. It mounts to the floor and lets you angle everything towards you. I'll have to dig it out of my favorites on the comp.


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

I know on FTE theres a guy who has one sandwhiched in with his radio(aftermarket) If you have an aftermarket radio(single DIN) you could make it work. It actualy looks pretty sweet. I think I'm going to do this too in a few weeks once I get my F650 Dash squared away.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm very interested to know as well. Because as more things get mounted into the cab, I look around and say..... where's this going to go??


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

WilliamOak;1072619 said:


> Could do something like this:
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63705
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64260


Those are probably a little overkill for me, but I like them!


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

we use cb's around here. when we plow the gas wells out in the hills, cell's dont work. i put a cigarette lighter plug for the power and just slide the cb in between the drivers seat and the center counsil. also a magnetic mount anntenna.


----------

